# Dominant eye



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

My Dad had a cataract problem with his shooting eye for a while, until he had it removed.
He was right handed and felt that he could not shoot left handed. 
To fix it so that he wouldn't miss elk season, I had to make sight pins for him that were about 5" long. 
It worked.

Different distances wouldn't make you change anything.
Your pin gaps would stay the same as they are right now, but the entire sight would have to be moved way left.


----------



## pat13b (Nov 7, 2010)

How about trying a blinder on your hat. works great in this situation.

-pat13b


----------



## merlinus3000 (Nov 6, 2012)

If I stick to the idea to being right handed, and using my left eye, will that be troublesome? If I keep both eyes open, and move my sight 1.5 to 2 inches left?

Thanks!

Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Tapatalk HD


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

merlinus3000 said:


> If I stick to the idea to being right handed, and using my left eye, will that be troublesome? If I keep both eyes open, and move my sight 1.5 to 2 inches left?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Tapatalk HD



Your sight will have to be more like 4 or 5 inches to the left.... not really the best solution.


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm not being flippant here, but try shooting left handed. There are many actions a right handed person can perform more easily with their left hand learned through repetition. No amount of training will shift you eye dominance.


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm left handed, shoot right handed, and am left eye dominant. I had to wear an eye patch on my left eye for about a year to train my right eye to be dominant while shooting. It was tough, but i did it.


----------



## Bullseyebabe (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm right handed, but left-eye dominant. I shoot left handed. I feel that I'm steadier this way -


----------

